# front tweeters keep fading out



## dvs30 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just installed new door speakers and tweeters into my vehicle they sound great i do have an amp hooked up tp them. everytime i turn the volume up past fourty the front speakers and tweeters fade in and out and all i hear are the subs why is this happening?


----------



## jaschouten (Aug 17, 2008)

could be over heated,
i mean how many watts are they and how mutch is amp?
im not english so had to explain:
in speakers u have a shaft where the coil fits in when it goes up and down,if u over heat the coil the copper will extrackt and wil be stuck in the shaft after u put volume down it will take a sec to they turn on right??i suggestion is to buy filters and or place them on radio direct.
hope this will help u iff not srry.
btw i have them to on radio and made then next to sun screen on the window and i cant put them full ppppiiiieeeeeep in my ears after i go out so good luck

Alex


----------

